# Looking for some advice on keeping...



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

As many will know, I work for a venom research lab and we will be _branching _out into research on some of the rarer venoms over the next year or so..... I have been tasked with setting up a colony and so need to know preferred temperature range, food requirements, handling and restraint techniques, venom collection, breeding conditions and how to stop them walking off and attacking people. 
I also need to find some protective clothing. I think a neoprene wet suit will work along with some Midwest animal handling gloves and pair of Rocky snake proof boots.














PS, I almost forgot to say what it is we want to work with.......

















*Triffids :whistling2:*
Can’t be any more silly than some of the questions posted by the delusional youngsters on this forum :Na_Na_Na_Na:

*May I wish everyone a happy New Year!*


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Don't forget your eye protection :whistling2:


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Happy New Year Paul.


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Marigolds and Dunlop wellies work well for RSPCA inspectors when dealing with Crotalus


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

nice to see someone willing to research before launching into a new species , might I suggest however before you go the whole Hog try keeping a few Daffodils first and see how you get on. Make no mistake even these seemingly timid Flowers can move Damn fast when you least expect. A tag is no joke.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Happy new year Paul and good luck i used to keep *Dionaea muscipula *(go on google it you know you want to) snappy little buggers around feeding time, scared the life out of me:lol2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> Happy new year Paul and good luck i used to keep *Dionaea muscipula *(go on google it you know you want to) snappy little buggers around feeding time, scared the life out of me:lol2:


I don't need to google it... I've kept them myself : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

PDR said:


> As many will know, I work for a venom research lab and we will be _branching _out into research on some of the rarer venoms over the next year or so..... I have been tasked with setting up a colony and so need to know preferred temperature range, food requirements, handling and restraint techniques, venom collection, breeding conditions and how to stop them walking off and attacking people.
> I also need to find some protective clothing. I think a neoprene wet suit will work along with some Midwest animal handling gloves and pair of Rocky snake proof boots.





they like it warm and humid, about 80-85F with cycling humidity up to 90%.
They also need large enclosures, strongly constructed a walk-in type would be best, but can be risky for the owner.
Initially they can be cultivated in a grow bag, but will soon outgrow this and are best grown on outdoors, unfortunately, there may well be a spate of missing cats and dogs following this.....
Adults require a lot of maintenance and don't really take to F/T rodents, preferring larger, warm prey. If you live in a chav populated neighbourhood, you should have an endless source of food that will also benefit the environment.
As for breeding, don't, they produce millions of spores and your efforts at making a quick quid could have disastrous consequences.
All in all, they can be a rewarding captive, if high maintenance. 


I have two, unrelated male and female for sale if you like


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

you should get good results with this! not sure how it will affect venom potency though


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> they like it warm and humid, about 80-85F with cycling humidity up to 90%.
> ...


 i heard these were a poor food source due to their bad taste and the possibility of being high in toxins (_alcohols, narcotics) _also sometimes they suffer from poor nutrition (_big macs and kebebs_)


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

The most important protective clothing to remember are.....



















condoms.
It doesn't help with snake bite, but you never know.......

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Wishing everyone a happy and successful 2010!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy new year to everyone here


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm assuming most of the posters here watched the "day of the triffids" remake. Was it just me or did anyone else wonder why they spent so long looking for a way to kill said triffids when garden centres all over the country stock a range of weed killers? Go to B and Q and get a load of sodium chlorate, then it's job done and you're home in time for cornflakes.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

or just give it me i am that green thumbed i can kill cactus or is it cacti....i used to have a cacti once...big kipper one with donald duck on it


----------

